# 1984 Jotul 3 Fireplace Stove info needed



## Carey (Nov 30, 2012)

I live in So. California.  And I am finishing building a house in the mountains.  There is a fellow nearby who has a 1984 Jotul Fireplace Stove 3 (it also says UL 737 NBK) he wants to sell it.  On the back it also says RPT 11.01.84 then it says Date of Mfg 0-9-85.  Its in good shape and has never been used! He bought it new some 27 years ago but never put a fire in it.
My questions:  
1.  Do you think this old stove would be approved by the building inspector?
2.  The old stove doesn't have a heat shield that the new ones have.  Did they make one for it?  Do you know where that can be found?
I don't want to buy something that won't pass inspection.
Thanks


----------



## begreen (Nov 30, 2012)

What do CA statutes require? Sounds like an awesome find but in WA or OR it wouldn't be approved due to it's pre-EPA status. Check with your local inspecting authority. If they are ok with the stove then go for it assuming this is the right stove for the job.


----------



## Carey (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.  I'll see if california posts its EPA requirements, and if JOTUL lists the emissions for the old #3.


----------

